# Desperate mama



## T Parker (Nov 27, 2021)

Hello. New here. My daughter is almost a year old in few weeks and my husband and I are trying to ween her from feeding on the breast. However since doing that over the past few days my supply even with pumping has almost disappeared. ( shocked face) what milk products or something I could get to mimic breast milk taste as she will not drink anything other than breast milk?? I have tried whole milk warmed up, formula warmed up and she will not drink it.


----------



## SweetBuffalo (Jul 13, 2021)

Can you find donor milk and try to increase your supply with herbs and more frequent pumping? Have you tried a variety of pumps? No pump worked for me. Neither of my sons would take a bottle, pacifier, or formula. I nursed them at the breast for two years and four years, respectively. I had to learn to slow down and sit still whether I liked it or not. Sigh.


----------



## SweetBuffalo (Jul 13, 2021)

I recommend trying good brands of formula like Holle, or look up Sally Fallon’s recipes to make your own.


----------



## evebee (Nov 29, 2021)

Do you have enough breast milk supply to try mixing it with formula? That way there's a tiny hint of real milk but supplemented with formula? I did that for a while, working full time as a nurse working 12 hour shifts dropped my supply significantly and I had to supplement like that. By the time I weaned her she was doing fine with formula.


----------



## T Parker (Nov 27, 2021)

SweetBuffalo said:


> I recommend trying good brands of formula like Holle, or look up Sally Fallon’s recipes to make your own.


Thank you for your reply. I don’t want her on formula but we have come up with a solution that is working great. 


evebee said:


> Do you have enough breast milk supply to try mixing it with formula? That way there's a tiny hint of real milk but supplemented with formula? I did that for a while, working full time as a nurse working 12 hour shifts dropped my supply significantly and I had to supplement like that. By the time I weaned her she was doing fine with formula.


Thank you for your response. Unfortunately she was strictly nipple only. I never pumped except for the past few weeks of trying to ween her. I was doing great with pumping then one day I couldn’t even pump and oz out of both breasts. It’s terrible but we have found a solution. ❤


----------

